# Visitenkarte?



## Polarhocker (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusamm,

ich hab mal ne Frage... sie ist Teils über meinen Char und auch teils Buffed.

Undzwar hab ich problemme so eine "Visitenkarte" hinzubekomm -.-

hätte aber sooogerne eine.... hab mir dieses "BLASC" gedownloadet, doch da wird mein Char nicht angezeigt.

Hab dann meinen etwas älteren Char angeharckt, oder das geht auch i-wie nich


kann mir da jemand helfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg
Polarhocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (19. Februar 2009)

Wenn du eine Visitenkarte willst von deinem char dann versuch es einfach auf einer anderen Seite z.b. wow.gamona.de


----------



## Frek01 (20. Februar 2009)

du hast blasc aufm rechner?
hast du das blasc addon in wow aktiv? ka wie des grad heißt da gibts 2blasc addons für wow
dann musst in dem blasc programm auf deinem rechner dich mit deim buffed account einloggen un die chars deinem account zuordnen
dann startest einfach mal wow loggst dich mit deim main zb ein öffnest mal dein charakterfenster/ruf berufe usw loggst dich wieder aus
un fals dann iwas nich gestimmt hat müsste rechts unten in windows ne fehlermeldung kommen... ansonsten wird des automatisch auf blasc(buffed.de)übertragen und blablabla... wird schon hinhaun wenn s nich klappt meld dich halt nochma^^


----------



## Polarhocker (21. Februar 2009)

@ Beowulf321:

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab mich mal auf der Seite erkundigt etc. und hab es geschafft^^
Vieln dank du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thema hat sich erledigt^^


Mfg Polarhocker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

